# Toronto (GTA)



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Is anyone bored in TO and has nothing to do or nobody to do it with? I think there's a lot of cool stuff going on but I can't find anyone who wants to go.

I think it'll be cool to get a group of 4+ people and do something.

Some possibilities include going to the ROM, Hockey Hall of Fame, a Fancy Restaurant, Go Cart Track, Paintballing, IMAX movie...anything. I just want to get out the house and do something. All the people I know are either poor, not interested or lazy.

If you're interested, just post. I'm sure we can accommodate everyone, regardless of age, or no ride, or poor....whatever.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

im interested, though i dont think i have the time...maybe on sunday? another thing, im very new to ontario and know how to get around a few places(college, work, malls...in toronto, here and there, nothing more).


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't, I'm poor, lazy and not interested.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Auron: sure, I was thinking of a weekend thing but I guess nobody is interested...oh well.

gwen: Why did you post ? Get my poor hopes up and toying with my emotions like that. 


*shrug* I just saw that SoCal and Tampa Bay people were having gatherings too. So I thought maybe I'll just put it out there and see if there's interest in a Toronto gathering.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*



> phoenixdown"gwen: Why did you post ? Get my poor hopes up and toying with my emotions like that.


because i'm evil, but not evil enough because now you made me feel guilty! Trust me I'm paying for it now- I'm bored out of my mind- stupid long weekend! Maybe we can do something after this horrible holiday. I'm not sure if you're going to get 4+ people to convene on some scheduled date though. If you want to hang out with me it would have to be on a friday or saturday night- those are the most horrible of times, the most boring, so I'd like to do something than. I also hate light so night is usually more comfortable. Oh and don't get your hopes up again, I'll probably do this once and than never what to do it again. Anyway if you want to post here or PM me.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

> Auron: sure, I was thinking of a weekend thing but I guess nobody is interested...oh well.


Yeah i know what you mean. I've also tried looking for people near toronto but no one replied. Though im sure you can get a couple of 20+ year old people around here you can hang out. To be quite honest, I would feel uncomfortable since im too young.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn, alot of Torontonians here! More then ever before  :tiptoe :shock


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

That's because Torontonians are awesome. Were you interested in a gathering funkypresident?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

> Damn, alot of Torontonians here! More then ever before


Canadians are more likely to have SA, four times more likely than Americans according to the forum poll, in fact. It must be in our blood lol

Perhaps we could walk around Centre Island or go to High Park for a picnic 
and frisbee.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Those are good ideas vicente. Are you in TO right now or still LA?


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

vicente said:


> > Damn, alot of Torontonians here! More then ever before
> 
> 
> Canadians are more likely to have SA, four times more likely than Americans according to the forum poll, in fact. It must be in our blood lol
> ...


Are you from the High Park area? I live near by.

Thats kinda crazy that we are more likely to have it then the Americans .. i wonder why.. :um :con


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

1-800-TORONTO-ME :sas :wel :boogie :stu :nw :hide :kiss :sigh


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*



aka dru said:


> 1-800-TORONTO-ME :sas :wel :boogie :stu :nw :hide :kiss :sigh


You mean 1-800-Social-anxiety-me :b :boogie


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*



phoenixdown said:


> Those are good ideas vicente. Are you in TO right now or still LA?


I'm still in L.A., I should be back in September for school, but don't wait for me.



funkypresident said:


> Are you from the High Park area? I live near by.
> 
> Thats kinda crazy that we are more likely to have it then the Americans .. i wonder why.. Ummm... Confused


I live in Mississauga but I'm going to be staying in the Annex in September (Campus Co-op)

Canada's always afraid of what others think about us, we want to build consensus with others first before we do anything. We are also insecure about our own identity, for example "what is a Canadian?" is such a hard question to answer. I think these things might make us more likely to have social anxiety.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*



phoenixdown said:


> That's because Torontonians are awesome. Were you interested in a gathering funkypresident?


Kinda "sounds' interesting...

How many people are interested in this at the given moment?

I think Dru is interested in it... he'd like to ride the subway and get over his fear of the TTC here in Toronto..

I duno how this will work out, since everyone is at different levels with their anxiety.. some people can go here and there, and others have limits.. :con

So it may be trickkyyyy :blush

Oh and whats the male to female ratio here? :lol


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*

Yep, I know this is going to be tricky, but I'm trying to get a feel for how most people are at with anxiety before we decide how this is going to proceed. That's why I want to know who wants to come so we can plan something for everyone.

I've never met anyone on the internet before, so I'll take any suggestions you guys have. I want to keep this a friendly meet, like a group of friends hanging out sorta deal.

Please don't by shy to speak up!! I know we're all a bit shy here


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im able to take the train or subway, i dont think i have a problem with that, as long as is not too far away from where im at. However, i would feel very uncomforrtable because: I tend to stammer in conversations due to my English ascent, and feel uncomfortable meeting someone i don't even know.

If we do go out, it should be something simple: Go to the park, walk around some place, or go to a restaurant(if its okay with everyone). Of course it should be a place where distant is fairly reasonable to everyone. It wouldnt be fair for someone to have to travel longer than others(unless the person has no problem). Maybe, someone can pick others up(if anyone owns a car?)?

Phoenix, i think you sohuld have a list of people who have agreed to meet, that way other readers can be encouraged to join in, maybe?


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Yes, well the problem is that everyone is on a "maybe" basis. 

I'm hesitant to put anyone on a list right now. For example, for you (Auron), it would have to be a sunday when we meet. Some of the others want to know what we are doing first before they will agree, and some people want to know what time and location before they will agree. 

Perhaps I'm going about this the wrong way? Maybe I should say what we're going to be doing first and then seeing who's interested? I was approaching it as if we would get a bunch of people together and seeing what kind of activity/time/location is agreeable for all.

Hmms, but this is very good Auron, I really appreciate the feedback! Keep it coming!

I have a car, I don't mind picking others up as long as its not too outta the way. I was thinking that the girls would not want to get into a car with a stranger.

People who have expressed "interest" but not confirmed as of July14/07:
Orchid, gwen, Auron, aka Dru, funkypresident


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

I may be interested, pending when it is, what you are doing, etc.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Maybe we should find something that will be a bit more SA-friendly? Something that won't involve being around too many other people?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

woot, got a car, so now i can attend some SA gatherings whenever someone is going to make one.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Can somebody come pick me up? lol Just do it at a place that's not too hard to find, I'm not THAT familiar with Toronto since I live in Thornhill. Maybe we can all meet up at somebody's house and start from there, if people are a little antsy about going to a public place first.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I too wish someone would pick me up.


----------



## phoenixdown (May 1, 2007)

Ok, so lets give a date to this. How does *August 19th Sunday @ around 2PM* sound for everyone?

Gives lots of time for everyone to plan ahead and "prepare themselves"  so to speak.

I don't mind picking some people up, but I guess once we know where we're going and who's going, we can get a clearer picture.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

aug 19th sounds so far away.........


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

The further away the better for me since I am going through an especially rough time right now, but hey, if y'all prefer to meet earlier, then just count me in for the next time.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be there  - the new date is July 29th, not sure if that will change though?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Toronto (GTA)*



gwen said:


> I'll be there  - the new date is July 29th, not sure if that will change though?


sounds good to me, ill be there too


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

hmm im not sure...i'm still having doubts... :S 

I thought august 19 was the perfect date...at least for me since i've been busy these past weekends. A trip to wonderland would be cool since i've never been there before, though i think a restaurant would be better. My disadvantages however, are that im not very familiar with toronto, my english sucks(speaking skills), and im too young for most of you guys/girls. I dont want to be a burden. But anyways, I'll be happy to go, but is not 100% chance that i might make it. So i'll let you know for sure about 5 days or a week before the 29th if im fully avaliable sunday. Is that alright?


----------



## purpleviolet (Mar 20, 2005)

count me in if you guys dont mind i am a 34 yrs old married senior...  

i really need to learn how to be myself in a group you know.


----------



## 7Up (May 23, 2007)

hey, thanks for the invite 
hope to see everyone there! :boogie


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey everyone! Phoenixdown does not have access to this forum at the moment. So anyone who's coming or anyone who wants to come- just e-mail him. You can also PM me, I'll give you the details and/ or I'll forward your question to Phoenix.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

How about someone posts the entire list of "everyone who is coming" up to date.. . . . ...that is, if anyone _even_ has a list like that :troll


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I'm coming, as is Phoenixdown. 
I don't think I have a complete list of everyone who will be there though? 
I won't post who's coming thus far, just in case some are uncomfortable with that.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

OK this is a 'Last Call' for any stragglers who want to join in on the GTA gathering. It's happening this Sunday-July 29th @ 7pm- anyone who's interested please PM me! 
It's not to late! you too can be a part of this life changing gathering! So PM me NOW, NOW- What are you waiting for?! Do it NOW! 

Seriously, you are invited! If you want to come please do let me know


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

just saw this post today and i live in toronto 

hope you guys have fun! post back on how it went.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Change of plans/suggestion, how about a nice _chinese restaurant_ ? :roll :no :yay :flush


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How did it go?


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

ya what happened?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

we all got naked and started dancing on the dinner table.

Phoenixdown kept trying to grab me *** and Orchids' too. 

Noca showed us his car and than tried to run us over with it. 

We all had dinner and than did a dine and dash. But not all of us made it out of the restaurant. Some of the SAers that attended the gathering are currently serving time at the Kingston Penitentiary. It's sad that we lost some of our good friends along the way, but hey-you can't organize a gathering without some bloodshed. 

Thanks to everyone who came  Sorry to all those we lost :sigh


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Ha ha ha. :um 





:lol


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

i thought it went well. At least everyone was engaged in some sort of conversation. even me. I was shocked, in a way.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps one of these... years I'll be able to make it to one of these Toronto meetups. 

The crappy part is that I'm kind of far away to drive there and back for a one day thing. I'm about 3 1/2 hours away or so. Maybe someone will be daring enough to let me crash at their house overnight or something. :lol


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

is there a next meeting.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Count me in for the next meeting, if there is one.


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

WE should all go to a bar and hang out for the next meeting.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

funkypresident said:


> WE should all go to a bar and hang out for the next meeting.


Definitely up for that. SA pub gathering.. :b


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

beer will defenately get people talking


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

So do you guys want another gathering? I was thinking just one more before the end of August. I don't really want to be the planner, lol.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, so everyone, 0rchid's the planner. Any objections?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Will all of you guys be around in September? I hope school won't be too busy for some of you to come out for another gathering.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

vicente said:


> Will all of you guys be around in September? I hope school won't be too busy for some of you to come out for another gathering.


In Sept. and the following months I'll be free, between school and work.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Who said I was the planner? Let's let Eugene do it again. lol


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Two words, GTAers. Maid. Cafe. Google it.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

jane said:


> Two words, GTAers. Maid. Cafe. Google it.


I did, and it sounds odd... :stu

Some sushi joint downtown, perhaps?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re:*



damoo said:


> ya what happened?


Pics or it didn't happen. :b


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re:*



Slothrop said:


> funkypresident said:
> 
> 
> > WE should all go to a bar and hang out for the next meeting.
> ...


i'm up for that.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Know of any pub that's quiet enough to have a conversation in?

Maybe it doesn't matter, cuz then it would encourage us to talk loud unlike what we usually do.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant talk loud.....


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

We could just go to a restaurant that is licensed so that people who want to order drinks are able to. But there are also a few pubs around Yonge&Eglinton or in the annex around Bloor and Bathurst.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bent said:


> We could just go to a restaurant that is licensed so that people who want to order drinks are able to. But there are also a few pubs around Yonge&Eglinton or in the annex around Bloor and Bathurst.


I like this idea.

/me waits for someone to organise it


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone interested in an outing this Thursday?

I am thinking of going to the Village Idiot pub at Dundas St. and McCaul St.

We will meet at 7pm, possibly later if people have to come from work. If you are interested, let me know in this thread so that I can make a reservation. I'll PM you with details and my phone number.

- Vince


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

dez said:


> It shouldn't be too difficult. Just pick a restaurant and make reservations for whoever wants to go (although I'd personally prefer a pub). Will someone do it already? :b


I'd prefer a pub as well. Was at a pretty good one last week, at McCaul and Dundas, called the Village Idiot. Lots of beer selection and great fish n chips.

Edit - Hah, good thinking, vicente.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

^^ does that mean you are coming?

Okay, so I'm going there on Thursday at 7pm. Everyone who wants to come, please let me know so I can reserve a table for us.

- Vince


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

vicente said:


> ^^ does that mean you are coming?
> 
> Okay, so I'm going there on Thursday at 7pm. Everyone who wants to come, please let me know so I can reserve a table for us.
> 
> - Vince


Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

So, uh, is Thursday a go or not?

Come on Toronto, speak up!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone else? If I don't get more than 4 people by the end of today, I won't make a reservation, though I'll still go.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I would go, but tomorrow really doesn't work for me. A day on the weekend would probably be better, but not this weekend since I'm still in the process of moving into my new place.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How about next week then?

Next weekend perhaps? Saturday the 15th?

Here are the details:
Place: The Village Idiot pub
Address: by McCaul and Dundas in downtown Toronto
Time: 7pm
Contact info: PM me
Agenda: introduce ourselves, talk about our problems, our successes (if any), and of course about each other. We can then walk around downtown if anyone is up for it.

It would be great if some of you could make it out


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Vince! Woot I like the initiative! lol. I just knew you'd pick it up full speed when you'd arrive. 

You guys should definitely do another meetup. I hung out with Vince in numerous gatherings down here in Los Angeles. A friendly and interesting feller he is. The LA folks want him back. You Torontoans (Torontoers, Torontoians, Toronto peeps?) are a lucky bunch. Yup.

Lol sorry no pressure Vince.

In all seriousness though, I hope you guys get a nice, regular group going and that you all have a fun and productive time. Maybe you folks can plan a roadtrip to CA or something.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I can probably make it Saturday the 15th. I plan on going. See you all there


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

7:45 pm we're there right now. come one come all.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> Vince! Woot I like the initiative! lol. I just knew you'd pick it up full speed when you'd arrive.
> 
> You guys should definitely do another meetup. I hung out with Vince in numerous gatherings down here in Los Angeles. A friendly and interesting feller he is. The LA folks want him back. You Torontoans (Torontoers, Torontoians, Toronto peeps?) are a lucky bunch. Yup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! Haha

Three people went, everyone was friendly, hopefully we can find another time when more people can come.


----------



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

when will the next one be?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Whenever people want to organize one that fits with their schedules...any dates in mind? Also, I wanted to state that I would welcome any participation from older members in Toronto.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This Saturday.

Madison Pub
14 Madison Ave. just north of Bloor

7:00pm

Agenda:
Making ourselves feel comfortable, talking without being judged, everyone making mistakes, afterwards we may walk around downtown and if everyone isn't too tired at the end of the night, we'll do a roadtrip to California

If you're interested, reply to this thread or PM me


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

oh btw the "roadtrip to California" part is a joke, we won't be able to fit that into one night

unfortunately.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Are you serious about wanting to go?

if you're serious about going, we could set up a roadtrip (or traintrip) there in february or may

there are a lot of cool people on the SA board i know there i'm sure it will be fun if we could go


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

vicente said:


> Are you serious about wanting to go?
> 
> if you're serious about going, we could set up a roadtrip (or traintrip) there in february or may
> 
> there are a lot of cool people on the SA board i know there i'm sure it will be fun if we could go


Intriguing...


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Okay everyone,

how about next next Saturday?

Same details as last proposal:
Madison Pub
14 Madison Ave. just north of Bloor

7:00pm

Agenda:
Making ourselves feel comfortable, talking without being judged, everyone making mistakes, afterwards we may walk around downtown

If you're interested, reply to this thread or PM me


----------



## embraer (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey PM you about the gathering. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im interested in another gathering in toronto in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iggypop (Apr 7, 2007)

i always miss these things, when is the next gathering


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How about next Friday?

In other words, Nov 30 at 7:30pm.

We'll meet at the Green Room. The entrance is on an alleyway behind Bloor St. on the south side between Borden St. and Brunswick St:

--------------------
Bloor St.
--------------------
^^^^ stores
--------------------alley

Or Google Map it: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=en&g ... &z=18&om=1
(The "A") is at the entrance of the alleyway on Brunswick Ave.

It's between the Bathurst and Spadina subway stations.

If anyone has other places they like or things to do, let me know. Unfortunately it's getting too cold for a picnic or outdoor outing but maybe bowling if someone knows a good venue?

Again, if you're interested, reply in this thread or PM me and I can give you my contact info.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## AnotherReason (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello Vince,

I've sent you a PM. I am interested in meeting new friends in TO as well. If anyone else from TO would like to add me to MSN, please send me a PM.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Any of you want to get together before Christmas? Those of us in college will have finished our exams. Anyone around downtown over the break?

If two or more people reply I might create a new gathering.


----------



## AnotherReason (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm willing to come to a get-together, as long as it is not in a bar scene. I'm not one to drink.  I'm up for a movie or something though. Maybe I can try to get Damoo to meet too, as I haven't met him yet either, but have chatted with him on MSN.


----------



## hyjinx (Jun 17, 2007)

I have never actually met with a person with SA. So I wouldn't mind to meet up. Location does not really matter to me. How did the meetup at Maddy go? I heard some good things about this place.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

hey Vince I'm up for another meetup sometime soon if you want. Last time was fun so let's do it again. any day other than xmas or new year's should work for me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

How about let's meet up this Friday December 28th at 7pm?

Here:
http://www.commensal.com/en/ou/restaura ... ult.idigit
The Commensal Vegetarian restaurant at Bay and Elm St.

I went to the one in Montreal (where the chain started) and the food and atmosphere was very good with an excellent selection. And I'm not even a vegetarian!

Please respond to this thread or PM me if you're interested!


----------



## AnotherReason (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi! I may be able to go on that day. I'll let you know my final answer by the 26th!

I'm nervous and kinda excited to meet "strangers" from Online, but it sounds kinda fun. lol :um


----------



## AnotherReason (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, I won't be showing up this time. Sorry about that Vince. I think I have too many things due by the 30th to go. I'm already procrastinating as is. Hope you guys have fun though.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Does no one like vegetarian food? Commensal's good stuff!

Hmm maybe next time we can go bowling


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

hey sorry i couldn't make it. btw, someone once told me that commensal ships their food from Montreal and therefor it is never really fresh. i don't know for sure though. when i ate there it seemed ok.


----------

